# Glad to be alive



## Ramblewood (Mar 6, 2010)

Cutting a big cherry today and as it started tipping over I stepped back and a 6"x10' widowmaker landed where I was standing . Whoppie !


----------



## labrax (Mar 6, 2010)

Glad you didn't get hurt and that it all turned out ok for you. You may get some additional views or comments if you were in the firewood/homeowner/Injuries specific forum areas - rather that a forum for the logging shows.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 6, 2010)

Glad you made it bud. Dangerous sport were in here.


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 7, 2010)

labrax said:


> Glad you didn't get hurt and that it all turned out ok for you. You may get some additional views or comments if you were in the firewood/homeowner/Injuries specific forum areas - rather that a forum for the logging shows.



Yes, I would have found more support at the other forums but I was just adding what I thought was a new and interesting thread to a forum that is getting boring just like the show .


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 7, 2010)

look up!


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 7, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> look up!



Was busy moving back away from the tree . Nothing looked bad when I checked it out before cutting but it was in a bunch of other trees and broke off when it hit a neighboring tree . You do what you can but it is not a perfect science !


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 7, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> look up!



Yep. My buddy who cut's with me always reminds' me to look up. He had some close call's when he was younger. All it takes is one mistake....


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 7, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Yep. My buddy who cut's with me always reminds' me to look up. He had some close call's when he was younger. All it takes is one mistake....



One thing I am not is younger ! I had cut 4 trees before this one and spotted widowmakers in two of them . I was able to cut them carefully and from a safe side but I just couldn't see this dead branch 70 feet up in a tangle .


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 7, 2010)

Ramblewood said:


> Yes, I would have found more support at the other forums but I was just adding what I thought was a new and interesting thread to a forum that is getting boring just like the show .



Stop it...My head hurts too much this morning to laugh right now!


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ramblewood said:


> Was busy moving back away from the tree . Nothing looked bad when I checked it out before cutting but it was in a bunch of other trees and broke off when it hit a neighboring tree . You do what you can but it is not a perfect science !



exactly, you have to look up. You cant know what's goign to happen before you cut.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 8, 2010)

Ramblewood said:


> Yes, I would have found more support at the other forums but I was just adding what I thought was a new and interesting thread to a forum that is getting boring just like the show .



10/4 man, #### happens, appreciate the moment, take in the glory, take a breath, on to the next!

I had a real axemen moment at work. We were bucking up a huge pile of decked wood parallel to the pile. It was noticeably unstable and we agreed to not turn our back on it. I was bucking, the other was marking, measuring, and inventoring, I saw a motion from the corner of my eye and shouted look out and bolted, so did the other man. And here comes the rollers!

I said "that was straight out of axemen. I could see watching that scenario set-up by the show for our pleasure and telling my wife "we would never do something like that". And there we were.

laughs. and we adjusted our bucking location out of harms way.


----------



## Ramblewood (May 8, 2010)

I was told by a wise man: Always try to learn something everyday . Or re-learn !


----------



## Native87 (May 9, 2010)

Real glad that all is well. Just a fraction of time is all thats needed to change the course of the future. PPE Always.


----------



## Nosmo (May 9, 2010)

*He's done it again.*



cheapma267 said:


> *Communicate and connect with the world.* From the simple to the complex, gain the confidence to share your ideas and opinions in English. Develop the conversational skills to plan adventures, care for your health and move abroad. Talk about government, work, movies, family, and more. Be able to fully express your ideas and opinions in English. Includes everything you need to learn English at home and on the go.http://www.discount-rosettastone.com




uoy detsop siht ni eht gnorw daerht niaga.
you posted this in the wrong thread again.

You should post this in the foreign language section.

Nosmo


----------



## Ramblewood (May 11, 2010)

L-Enterprises said:


> Thats why I dont get out of the machine .



But then the chainsaw is deafening .


----------



## ryan_marine (May 12, 2010)

Reason I don't cut alone. Always have someone watching while holding on to me to let me know if somthing is comming.

Ray


----------



## GoRving (May 12, 2010)

Glad you didn't get walloped!


----------



## stevohut (May 21, 2010)

ryan_marine said:


> Reason I don't cut alone. Always have someone watching while holding on to me to let me know if somthing is comming.
> 
> Ray




I wish I had somebody to go cutting with me. I am always aware and respect the fact that I might not make it home tonight if I don't pay extreme attention to what I'm doing. It seems like a tall order to put your life on the line for firewood. Where I cut my wood there ain't nobody around to hear my screams. My only lifeline is a cell phone but little good it will do with a cracked skull and my own twisted limbs.


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 22, 2010)

Look up! But it doesn't always help. I was cutting one of a two stem B Locust today (18" DBH). Checked above, no problem, fell it and just as it was on the way to the ground a big limb hit the ground beside me. It came from where the trunk split into two about 12ft up. Join, per the aftermath, was rotted down the middle and only about an inch edge up both sides of the split and the stem I was falling was holding it. None of the danger signs were visible from the ground.

Dunno if even a helper would have accomplished anything. Just time enough to yell "look out!" and no time to even move. That thing for sure would have flattened me but I don't think it would have broken anything. 

Harry K


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 27, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> look up!



http://www.fs.fed.us/fire/safety/council/newsletters/may06/may06.html


----------

